# image not showing in firefox with Vista OS



## Keigh (Mar 14, 2008)

I cannot figure out why an image that shows up on a webpage I designed in Dreamweaver CS3 will NOT show up in firefox on computers that run vista. It shows up in firefox on XP systems and on all EI browsers.

Here's the specific line of code used for the image "bamboo.jpg".

[TD]







[/TD]

Here's the code for the entire row on this table. Note: All other images on the page show up fine. I am only seeing alt text when viewing live. Any suggestions?


 







 















  
*A Full Service Florist 

Serving Bainbridge Island 
*

* Free Consultation Free Delivery 206-780-4242 *
 


---HERE IS A LINK TO VIEW THE ACTUAL IMAGE:
http://www.pippersflowers.com/Images/bamboo.jpg


Advice appreciated.
Keigh


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Hmmmm, strange. Do this: 

Load your home page in Firefox on Vista
Click "Tools", then "Error Console" to display the error console
When the Error Console appears, click "Clear" to clear it
Leave the Error Console open and go back to the main Firefox window and reload the page
Look back at the Error Console and see if any error messages are displayed
Right-click on the messages that appear and click "Copy". This copies the message to the clipboard
Paste the messages you get in this thread.
Which version of Firefox are you using on Windows Vista?

Peace...


----------



## Keigh (Mar 14, 2008)

tomdkat:

I did as suggested. Here's the error console message that shows up after I clear old errors.


> Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'font-size'. Declaration dropped.
> Source File: http://www.pippersflowers.com/
> Line: 45


I am using firefox 2.0.0.12

Thank you!
Keigh


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, that's strange. I get the same error as you but the image loads fine for me. Do you have any extensions installed in Firefox on the computer running Windows Vista? Have you tried running Firefox in safe mode and load the page? You can run Firefox in safe mode by going to the program group for Mozilla Firefox and clicking the icon with "safe mode" in the title. Lastly, can you load the image directly, using the link you posted above, in Firefox on Vista?

I don't know why it wouldn't work on a Vista computer in particular unless there's something tweaked with that particular Firefox installation.

Peace...


----------



## Keigh (Mar 14, 2008)

tomdkat - thank you. The image loads in safe mode. Interestingly, the problem that I had with this viewing was ONLY in live viewing. When I did a preview in firefox from Dreamweaver CS3 the image showed up just fine. Strange happenings.

I'm new to this forum so not sure how to mark this issue as solved. But I'm satisfied. Thank you so much for your help. It seems I won't have to pull out all of my hair over this one!

Keigh


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Keigh said:


> tomdkat - thank you. The image loads in safe mode. Interestingly, the problem that I had with this viewing was ONLY in live viewing. When I did a preview in firefox from Dreamweaver CS3 the image showed up just fine. Strange happenings.


Ok, then there is probably a Firefox extension you have installed that is causing the problem. Disable ALL of your extensions and run Firefox in normal mode and see if the image loads, as desired. In fact, after disabling your extensions, empty your browser cache to make sure you pull a fresh copy of everything from the server. Then, start enabling the extensions one by one, loading the site after each extension enable, to see if you can identify the problem extension.

Good luck! 

To mark a thread as "solved", use the "thread tools" menu that will appear at the top of the thread. 

Peace...


----------



## jonabele (Sep 9, 2008)

I had the same problem, solved it by emptying cache. Maybe a "hard" Refresh (CTRL-F5) could have done the trick, too. Seems like Firefox "remembered" that he got a 404 once...


----------

